# What's the point of the IRC?



## KlopiTackle (Oct 30, 2011)

Does anyone even use it?


----------



## Ryusaki (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah. It's a good live chat!


----------



## easpa (Oct 30, 2011)

It's pretty fun. People are usually only on it during the evening, though.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 30, 2011)

We don't sit there staring at the chat all day, most of us sit in there AFK all day and check occasionally when we have time. When you join for 2 minutes and leave you don't give us a chance to reply.


----------



## Liv (Oct 30, 2011)

Also, if you're looking to talk to someone, start a conversation. Don't just sit there thinking that we will automatically start talking to you. Some of us have lives, surprisingly.


----------



## Brad (Oct 30, 2011)

Liv said:


> Some of us have lives, surprisingly.









Wellanywaysguys, I use it sometimes as well.


----------



## Callie (Oct 31, 2011)

I sometimes use it. It's really fun


----------



## Conor (Oct 31, 2011)

It was used quite a lot when the new forum opened, since activity has gone down so has people using the live chat. Once the new Animal Crossing comes out we should have more activity.


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2011)

The way I see it, some people don't want to give out their Facebook, Twitter or whatnots, so the IRC pretty much allows users to stay in touch with out the need to give out those details.

That's just how I see it though


----------



## Fillfall (Oct 31, 2011)

Used it a lot before, but my activity is lower now.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Conor said:


> It was used quite a lot when the new forum opened, since activity has gone down so has people using the live chat. Once the new Animal Crossing comes out we should have more activity.



Yeah, I never go on anymore, but it was fun back in the day


----------



## MasterC (Oct 31, 2011)

I used to go on every day late May and throughout the Summer,since school started,I can't go on much.


----------



## Psychonaut (Nov 2, 2011)

as soon as  get xchat 2 setup again, i'll be idling in there more often

but right now, can't be ****ed to do so.


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 2, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> We don't sit there staring at the chat all day, most of us sit in there AFK all day and check occasionally when we have time. When you join for 2 minutes and leave you don't give us a chance to reply.


Yeah, 2 minutes!


----------



## Brad (Nov 2, 2011)

Conor said:


> Once the new Animal Crossing comes out we should have more activity.



It seems like this site's entire life is teetering based on this very fact.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 5, 2012)

I sometimes use the IRC, and I occassionally check to see if people are on there! I think it's useful because you can get in touch with people without having a conversation in a thread or by using the visitor messages on your profile! There are mostly people on the IRC during the evenings and at night times for me!


----------



## Trundle (Aug 5, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> I sometimes use the IRC, and I occassionally check to see if people are on there! I think it's useful because you can get in touch with people without having a conversation in a thread or by using the visitor messages on your profile! There are mostly people on the IRC during the evenings and at night times for me!


Is an old thread.


----------



## Maarten707 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm sorry to say, but WTF is the IRC?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 5, 2012)

Maarten707 said:


> I'm sorry to say, but WTF is the IRC?



The IRC is the TBT chat, where members can get in touch with eachother! Instead of giving all your details (facebook, twitter etc.) you can just use the IRC chat!


----------



## Maarten707 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh, that! I'm almost never on it!


----------

